# speaker hums and statics



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 1, 2004)

anyone know what might cause this? my computer speakers(cyber acoustics ca-3550) are whinging and humming and static...and when i turn the volume down on the speaker control it just starts humming louder. here's what i have on my desk...digital clock, lamp, wireless router, and my guitar amp...any of these might cause it? my roommate's speakers are just fine...so it must be something here and these speakers were fine when it was at home...cpu and temps down so nothing like that could mess with it

it's startin to thump also..but it happens everything the progress light blinks/flickers and such and in rythm with the flickers...so is it my computer causing this? and how could i fix this


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 1, 2004)

this is also on a hp ze5185 winxp intel pentium 4 2.4ghz if that says anything


----------



## Praetor (Sep 1, 2004)

Loose connection on the soundcard?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 1, 2004)

Have you tried to plug the speakers' power cord in different wall outlet?


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 1, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Loose connection on the soundcard?



oh yeah i forgot to say i have a laptop...so unless i go in i can't tell if there's a loose connection...right?  



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> Have you tried to plug the speakers' power cord in different wall outlet?



yeah...same thing


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 1, 2004)

i just notice it's only on the left speaker


----------



## Lorand (Sep 1, 2004)

Are these speakers working fine with another computer?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 1, 2004)

> i just notice it's only on the left speaker


Could be that the audio-out jack plug got dirty? Or a speaker was dropped during transportation?


----------



## Praetor (Sep 2, 2004)

> so unless I go in I can't tell if there's a loose connection...right?


Does the 3.5mm cable fit snugly or does it (or can it) wiggle around?


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 2, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> Are these speakers working fine with another computer?



yeah



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> Could be that the audio-out jack plug got dirty? Or a speaker was dropped during transportation?



just cleaned the plug...and nah, it wasn't dropped



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Does the 3.5mm cable fit snugly or does it (or can it) wiggle around?



snuggly  



well i just ordered logitechs z640....all i can find out from my laptop is that it has a  Altec Lansing 16-bit Sound Blaster and the sound configeration it has the option of a 5.1speaker system...how can i tell if i need an external sound card or not?


----------



## Lorand (Sep 2, 2004)

If those speakers work fine with another computer then it must be something wrong with your sound card...


----------



## loserpunkx182 (Sep 2, 2004)

Lorand said:
			
		

> If those speakers work fine with another computer then it must be something wrong with your sound card...



 anythign i can do?

well i was lookin for a sound card for my z640s anyway...which one would be a better one...the creative is more expensive but if i dont need it and get away with just the cheap one then i'll do that.  

http://www.compuplus.com/insidepage.php3?refer=nextag&id=1001544

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=29-126-001&depa=0

http://www.shopperwiz.com/shopdisplaydetail.asp?id=841555&Ref=DEAL&ts=20040831&Key=223003983


----------

